# How do you test molly?



## StereoLogic

The mdma I buy is just white powder in little gel capsuls. I get mixed results even though I buy from the same guy all the time. I don't believe to have ever had a shitty trip, maybe just weaker, but after reading around I've become worried about my girlfriend taking something that could ruin her night or worse. I've been absolutely black out fucked up on these and I've been on highs that seem like you start on the come down. I would hate it if I got dosed with K or something when I need to do some walking to get home. I can't really describe taste, as its hard to say more then mechanical/synthetic tasting.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Swerlz

buy a test kit, take a same bit of powder out of the cap and use a reagent like Merck or Marquis to test what you got.


----------



## Coolio

StereoLogic: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/testkits.php


----------



## Bearlove

www.eztest.com - based in Europe

http://www.dancesafe.org/shop/?page=shop/browse&category_id=34855bad041ac0de73e8658e0aa8a0a5 - based in the US

http://www.enlighten.org.au/wordpress/kit-sales/    -  Based in AU (only ship AU though)


----------



## GlowstickRoller

Yup. Just like you test E


----------



## eatmeplease

as mentioned above. but  just adding to the above question. cause i have both rocks/powderish crystals.. would it be better to test BOTH rock and powder or just either one?


----------



## thunderstuck17

no "cheap" test like taste and smell can tell you for sure that it's good stuff, investing in a test kit is a MUST with today's crap you can get...


----------



## tylerwashere

the same way you would test a pill? plus, molly usually looks like sand. not that that is a good way to test but if it looks any different it's probably got somethin funky in it. but test it just like you'd test a crushed pill


----------



## Coolio

eatmeplease said:


> as mentioned above. but  just adding to the above question. cause i have both rocks/powderish crystals.. would it be better to test BOTH rock and powder or just either one?



Test both, separately. The rocks might be one thing, the powder might be a cut. Or the other way around, who knows!


----------

